# Yahoo! Internet Life Magazine Folds



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

This bit of news was a shocker to me. I had been a subscriber even before I began to "Surf The Net" back in 1997. If you are a current subscriber, go to Customer Service at http://www.yil.com and click on "Cancel Subscription". I was a paid subscriber of the magazine till January, 2004.

http://www.msnbc.com/news/775469.asp?0dm=C15LT


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

One more thing: Yahoo! Internet Life ceases publication after the August 2002 issue. I do recommend all who have a subscription to the magazine to ask for a refund because Ziff Davis will probably send the account to another magazine, such as Wired Magazine. I know from experience because I have had subscriptions like Maximum Linux cease and end up being sent to Wired.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I had a year free subscription to YIL, along with Smart Business and PC Magizine, two other ZD publicitions. I hated YIL, I should have gotten another year of PC World instead.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing on their website about the mag folding. Wonder if the site will continue. Lots of good stuff there.


----------

